
Ask HN: Is there a service that allows attaching metadata to a web resource? - torarnv
Say I want to create a Chrome extension to let me tag YouTube videos (with more advanced tags than what the built in playlists can provide). Where do I store these tags? I could of course use YouTube&#x27;s own &quot;datastructures&quot; such as playlists and the notes for each playlist item, but that quickly gets hairy&#x2F;hacky. Is there some kind of DBaaS that easily allows me to tie metadata to each video, with a simple REST API?
======
vitovito
Hypothes.is supports open and public annotations of arbitrary URLs, including
tags and comments, but the intent is that all tags and annotations are public.

It does have an API, and can work via bookmarklets, or by linking to pages by
prepending [https://via.hypothes.is/](https://via.hypothes.is/)

~~~
torarnv
Cool, thanks for the link! I don't mind the tags being public, but it seems
Hypothes.is now also supports private/group annotations.

Unfortunately you can only annotate text (so far), but they might add deeper
integration in the future to e.g. tag a section of a video.

In the meantime I started writing a Chrome extension based on Firebase. Having
never used Firebase before I'm very pleasantly surprised how easy it is to get
something up and running!

~~~
vitovito
This blog post discusses using Hypothes.is to annotate on media, and provides
some tooling to make it a little easier, if that helps you:
[https://blog.jonudell.net/2018/03/10/open-web-annotation-
of-...](https://blog.jonudell.net/2018/03/10/open-web-annotation-of-audio-and-
video/)

~~~
torarnv
Interesting! Thanks! :)

------
torarnv
I guess [https://firebase.google.com/](https://firebase.google.com/) or
something similar is what I'm looking for :)

------
torarnv
Note that the data should be sharable with other users, hence not using the
built in Chrome extension storage.

